# The wedding ceremony.



## Falcon (Feb 15, 2014)

A young couple met with their pastor to set
a date for their wedding. When he asked
whether they preferred a contemporary or
a traditional service, they opted for the
contemporary.
On the big day, a major storm forced the groom
to take an alternate route to the church. The
streets were flooded, so he rolled up his pants
legs to keep his trousers dry.
When he finally reached the church, his best
man rushed him into the sanctuary and up to
the altar, just as the ceremony was starting.
"Pull down your pants," whispered the pastor.
"Uh, Reverend, I've changed my mind," the groom
responded. "I think I would prefer the traditional
service


----------



## That Guy (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Vivjen (Feb 15, 2014)

She could have got tanned all over.....


----------

